# Our picks :)



## soothsayerfc (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello everyone. 

Our team consists of three independent shooters who decided to start a blog.

https://soothsayerfc.blogspot.com/

We will post our paid tips here from time to time. 

For now, we are collaborating with people from different parts of the world, but we want to expand our activity on network, like here. 

In this business, we are over 15 years, each of us. 

We would like to encourage you to follow our site, and waiting for our picks. 

Kind regards!


----------

